# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  Master Tool Update 2nd May 2011 First Beta Version Release

## Shamseldeen Victory

hi to all master box users  i am here to release Master Box 1st Beta Version, please test it and let us know how it works the final version will be released on next Monday  here some info about new Beta Version  1. World 1st 3 Three IMEI Repair Option  2. World 1st Repair IMEI With out Flash your Phone  3. World 1st NAND Chip Supported like 6600R  4. World 1st and real Window 7 Compatible   5. World 1st Restore Option Added (if Phone dead on format restore it with 1 click because before format it will make auto backup)  6. 8MB File Reading time is less then 1 Min  7. New Cool Look And Very Fast work  8. All Connector Auto Pin finding no more bug in L12B  9. On Bord pin out finding supported as Com and work like charm  10. no worry if your phone's connector damage or you fail to find pins just sold wires on board pin outs and scan com like MTK  I Am really Thankful to All Our Respected Users who support us for make new database and not make bla bla bla on forum i really appreciate them who manage old software for their work now time to relax and enjoy because this software so much fast and safe  Note: this software will make Auto Backup of your phone's ffs so don't try to flash with that file it will use for restore your phone with restore button.  Download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

